# Is sentra a good commuter car? $14873 for new 2015 or get a used one



## senalr (Apr 29, 2015)

I am looking for a new commuter car. I will use it to pick-up my daughter daily or shopping sometimes. Sentra is a perfect choice for me. 
My friend has a used 2013 sentra manual and want to sale it. The price is $12855. In addition, I get a deal from auotpriceshare program. The price for 2015 sentra manual is $14873, MSRP $17305. In your opinion, which option is better, used one or new one?
I see some safety reports about sentra is not so good. Is it real? Compared with civic, is sentra safer? Thanks


----------



## senalr (Apr 29, 2015)

got sentra last month


----------



## roogie (Jul 18, 2004)

senalr said:


> I am looking for a new commuter car. I will use it to pick-up my daughter daily or shopping sometimes. Sentra is a perfect choice for me.
> My friend has a used 2013 sentra manual and want to sale it. The price is $12855. In addition, I get a deal from auotpriceshare program. The price for 2015 sentra manual is $14873, MSRP $17305. In your opinion, which option is better, used one or new one?
> I see some safety reports about sentra is not so good. Is it real? Compared with civic, is sentra safer? Thanks


I just bought a 2013 Sentra with a 6 speed manual yesterday, with good maintenance I plan on it lasting a long time. It replaced a 1998 Ford Explorer with 170,000 miles so I'm sure it'll get better gas mileage. 

roog


----------

